# New Ecig User



## Physco Puppy (21/4/14)

Hi 

I'm from a small town and am currently smoking Hangsen E Liquids which I started on, can anybody give me tips on any other brands as I want to test out the waters? I have been buying from www.hangsendist.co.za and they have been great. Just wanted to see if there is anything better out there at great pricing.


----------



## 360twin (8/5/14)

Hi @Physco Puppy - apologies, seems that no-one has seen this post yet. While tastes differ enormously, many would suggest trying Vapour Mountain juices which are really good.

If you like Hangsen you may also like Liqua, which are available from Vapour Mountain and eCiggies. Also check out the 'Retailers & Vendors' part of this forum - there are a few dealers that import very good juices.


----------



## Andre (8/5/14)

Physco Puppy said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm from a small town and am currently smoking Hangsen E Liquids which I started on, can anybody give me tips on any other brands as I want to test out the waters? I have been buying from www.hangsendist.co.za and they have been great. Just wanted to see if there is anything better out there at great pricing.


OMG, sorry - how did we miss this. Thanks for picking it up @360twin. Most welcome to the forum. Cannot be smaller than Koringberg? Yes, VM juices are well worth the while. Happy vaping.
EDIT: Oh, see you did get some answers on other threads. Did you get other juices? And?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/5/14)

Physco Puppy said:


> Great stuff thank you I'll try it out. Try out www.hangsendist.co.za , their prices are great


Are you connected to hangsendist? You seem to repeat this line a lot.


----------



## Andre (8/5/14)

Physco Puppy said:


> No, I just think their prices are really good that's all.


Ok great. So did you get some of the other brands as recommended? If so, did you like any?


----------

